# My new Toy



## drycreek (May 10, 2012)

Was in Nashville, Tn over the past weekend and picked up a JET mini lathe model JML10141 for $149.00, now to get a few tools to go along with it. Have already started shopping. The unit looks like it has not been used, I'll try to get pic's up later today. Photo bucket has some error problems at the moment at least for me they do.


----------



## davebug (May 10, 2012)

Nice congrats, in my never ending quest to outfit my new toy I did notice that you can get a lot of the stuff from PSI on amazon for cheaper then the prices on their website with free shipping to boot.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 10, 2012)

Yes, PSI stuff is cheaper on Amazaon, if they carry the item. Kind of strange! :compress: I bought most of my lathe tooling and equipment from Amazon and Peachtree Woodworking.


----------

